# The Adventures Of Tin Tin



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2011)

Oh my hell yes! If this movie is as good as the comic/graphic novel and as Speilberg and Jackson are involved... it should ROCK! So glad they didn't go for the "live-action" route because that would've killed it IMO. Got my fingers crossed for this one. I remember this as a kid and really enjoyed the adventures. Can't remember the last time I felt excited over a upcoming movie. 
If it's a hit then they got tons of story lines to go with. 

Stoked!

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi140942617/


----------



## granfire (May 28, 2011)

that is awesome looking!

(I had a computer game Tin Tin in Tibet....sadly never got past the first stage...)


----------

